# Greece " We feel Betrayed "



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They feel betrayed? Of coarse. Now they stand around after years of government entitlements and wonder how this happened? Coming to a neighborhood near you?

Greek lawmakers pass austerity bill despite dissent - AP News 7/15/2015 8:42 PM


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Socialism always betrays. It impoverishes and enslaves.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is interesting that Greece is involved in this right now.

Some folks see this as part of the unfolding of Daniel's prophesy about a "King of dark sentences" coming up out of the ashes of a Greek civil war.

Hmmmmmmm

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Greece government kept borrowing and spending more money then they brought in from tax revenue. They entered into numerous pension agreements with their government workers that anybody who has the simple-est of math skills could figure out it was unsustainable. The Greek people kept voting for politicians who would give them more money. 

It finally caught up with them. I get that many of the pensioners feel betrayed. They were promised something and now there is no money so promises are broken. Let this be a lesson...but it won't be and will happen again.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Greece government kept borrowing and spending more money then they brought in from tax revenue. They entered into numerous pension agreements with their government workers that anybody who has the simple-est of math skills could figure out it was unsustainable. The Greek people kept voting for politicians who would give them more money.
> 
> It finally caught up with them. I get that many of the pensioners feel betrayed. They were promised something and now there is no money so promises are broken. Let this be a lesson...but it won't be and will happen again.


Unfortunately true. Happening now, in this country. But, everyone refuses to see, shrugs their shoulders and says. " Can't do anything about it " I see it every time the discussion comes up.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Socialism always betrays. It impoverishes and enslaves.


This! 100,000,000,000 times this!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Unfortunately true. Happening now, in this country. But, everyone refuses to see, shrugs their shoulders and says. " Can't do anything about it " I see it every time the discussion comes up.


EXACTLY what is happening here in the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois. MASSIVE state pensions for everything up to and including teachers, and because the state is addicted to spending they underfunded the pension funds to the tune of something massive like 80% IIRC. Now we are billions in debt, have already raised income taxes 60%+, and have no way of EVER hoping to pay those pensions. Not to mention the other debts we have racked up by massive borrowing and spending. Illinois IS the next Greece.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"WE ARE SPARTA!" How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The Greece government kept borrowing and spending more money then they brought in from tax revenue. They entered into numerous pension agreements with their government workers that anybody who has the simple-est of math skills could figure out it was unsustainable. The Greek people kept voting for politicians who would give them more money.
> 
> It finally caught up with them. I get that many of the pensioners feel betrayed. They were promised something and now there is no money so promises are broken. Let this be a lesson...but it won't be and will happen again.


Happening right now in Duval County, Florida (Jacksonville).
Until the Great Recession the county commissioners kept giving in to the police and firefighter unions each contract renewal time. Now during the era of lower tax revenue the pension plans are unsustainable even in the short term, let alone 10 - 20 years from now.
I'm glad I don't live there.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The Greeks piss me off. Whinny cry babies. The only thing I can say is when it happens here they whinny crybabies will be worse.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Greece said:


> Greece: "We Feel Betrayed!"


America: "Go F-Yourself!"


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Greece has been a non-factor in the world since.................uh.....................the Parthenon was still open for business.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Pay up losers!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone think Greece will live up to the agreement. What makes this one any different than before?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Greece will live up to this agreement the same way that North Vietnam lived up to the ceasefire, the same way that Iraq lived up to the ceasefire after the first gulf war, and the same way that North Korea has lived up to it's agreements.

You can't turn pond scum into spring water.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

You can't turn pond scum into spring water.


Have you tried the Big Berkley Patriot?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Greece will live up to this agreement the same way that North Vietnam lived up to the ceasefire, the same way that Iraq lived up to the ceasefire after the first gulf war, and the same way that North Korea has lived up to it's agreements.
> 
> You can't turn pond scum into spring water.


Plus + 9 million.


----------

